# Beeswax spraying



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Have any of you done this on a large scale? Looking to set up to spray beeswax on large quantities of sheets of foundation. Anyone know who to contact that might sell such equipment?
Thank you kindly.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Folks I know apply wax to plastic foundation w/ a small roller. Have you considered doing that?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Graco makes spray systems with heated hose for application of many materials. I have used a roller and brush, it works well. Spraying the wax would be better but probably much more expensive because of the machinery involved.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Large numbers and automation is what I'm looking for. But I'll live with a hand sprayer for now. Thanx guys.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Call Nick at Pierco he's always been happy to answer questions (I ask easy ones)!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I looked into this a few years ago and became discouraged when I saw the price tag on systems that would do the job. I don't remember who offered the equipment (memory hasn't improved with age!) but you might try a company called wax melters. I wound up buying a heated tank from them and use it to dip frames in for wax coatings. I've found that it leaves a fairly thin coat when the wax is 180 degrees. Sorry I couldn't remember more


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello.
yes i have way to do that ,each person can do 2000 frame per day. but i add pheromone to wax then bees will draw the wax in 6 to 24 hours ,for more information please call Mr Brayen at 209 605 1237 or in Canada call me at 604 338 4522 or jean mark at 778 882 6254 we use over 30,000 frame per year, it work very good.


----------

